
The GitHub Stars Program ⭐️ - todsacerdoti
https://github.blog/2020-09-03-introducing-the-github-stars-program/
======
makecheck
This is a great idea but did they not think 5 minutes before naming something
“GitHub Star” when GitHub profiles already have Stars that are different?

They should probably at least name this “GitHub All-Stars” or _something_ that
doesn’t sound exactly like the existing meaning of Stars.

